# TWC from Serbia



## zuti car (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is some clips from "Serbian traditional wing chun assotiaon" . Serbia was , and still is a country with largest number of TWC clubs and most qualified instructors in Europe . Leader of assotiation is Dejan Mikic , who have almost 30 years of experience in TWC .


----------



## zuti car (Apr 20, 2008)

TWC master from Serbia Sifu Mikic Dejan playing special version of Sil Lim Tao, with breathing and muscule contration wich can be found only in this form . This form is not ,and newer was a part of William Cheung's system , and is brought to Serbia by master Bozidar Gabersek from Australia, one of the first students of William Cheung . Gabersek create this form with help of several Qi-Gong masters from China and Australia


----------



## zuti car (Apr 20, 2008)

On April 6th in Belgrade was organized very succesfull whole-day seminar of the Serbian ICU branch(International Combat Union- 
http://www.internationalcombatunion.org/) . It was conducted by :

GM Prof. Boris Krivokapic, LL.D.- ICU President
8th Dan Hapkikwan, 
8th Kostrov's Universal Fisticuffs,
6th Dan Taekwondo, 
5th Dan Hoshinkido Hapkido, etc

Mr. Dejan MIKIC
3rd Master Level Wing Chun

GM Nebojsa Milosevic
8th Dan Aiki Budo, 
3rd Dan Hapkikwan

Dr. Mirko Ostoji&#263;
10th Dan Ninjutsu

Mr. Srdjan RATKOVIC
5th Dan Ju Jutsu

Mr. Goran Sturanovic
6th Dan Aikido

Here is some TWC clips from seminar


----------



## zuti car (Apr 21, 2008)

Some more clips, traditional wing chun weapons


----------



## zuti car (Apr 25, 2008)

Some interesting TWC demonstration


----------



## zuti car (May 8, 2008)

SLT techniques- fighting applications


----------



## KamonGuy2 (May 8, 2008)

Zuti Car, are you a fan of TWC then?


----------



## dungeonworks (May 8, 2008)

Do you have any video??? 

I don't have the patience to go through every one of these Zuti, but if you have a couple favorites I would like to see them.  Any specific video of those you posted that you suggest?


----------



## zuti car (May 8, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> Zuti Car, are you a fan of TWC then?



Yes ,i am C practicing TWC for some time now and,  i am  inchardge for administration in "Traditional Wing Chun Kung Fu assotiaton of Serbia".


----------



## zuti car (May 11, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> Do you have any video???
> 
> I don't have the patience to go through every one of these Zuti, but if you have a couple favorites I would like to see them.  Any specific video of those you posted that you suggest?


Try special version of slt form, you may fuond it interesting


----------



## zuti car (May 20, 2008)

Some basic things explenation


----------



## zuti car (May 30, 2008)

On May 25th in Belgrade was organized very succesfull whole-day seminar of the Serbian TWC Assotiation . It was conducted by :

- TWCKFK &#8220;Pozarevac&#8221;from Pozarevac,
- TWCKFK &#8220;Zeleznicar&#8221; from Nis
- TWCKFK &#8220;Valjevo&#8221; from Valjevo
- TWCKFK &#8220;Sabac&#8221; from Sabac
- TWCKFK &#8220;Zajecar&#8221; iz Zajecara
- TWCKFK &#8220;Dim Mak&#8221; from Lacarak
- TWCKFK &#8220;Tao&#8221;from Kraljevo
- TWCKFK &#8220;Beograd&#8221; from Belgrade
- TWCKFK &#8220;Pinkum&#8221; from Veliko Gradiste
- TWCKFK &#8220;Kraguj&#8221; from Kragujevac
- TWCKFK &#8220;Vranje&#8221;from Vranje
- TWCKFK &#8220;Gadzin Han&#8221; from Gadzin Han
- TWCKF Sekcija &#8220;Uzice&#8221; from Uzice, 
- TWCKF Sekcija &#8220;Trstenik&#8221; from Trstenik 
- TWCKFK &#8220;Guan Di&#8221; from Krusevac 
- TWCKFK &#8220;Irig&#8221; from Irig 

Also , we had represntatives from Emin Boztepes" EBMAS" federation and Andreas Hoffmans "Shaolin Weng Chun" federation , TWC club "Skopje" from Republic of Makedonia ,Avram Aleksandar EWTO instructor from Switcherland 

There was a friends from other martial arts :
Radojica Spasovic 8. Dan Real Aikido
Boris Krivokapic 8.Dan Hapkikwan ,6.dan Taekwondo 5.dan Hapkido 
Srdjan Ratkovic 5.Dan Ju Jutsu , founder of Urbanjutsu style
Master Yong Ming with his Nan Chuan club from Novi Sad
Manojlovic Jovan , cheef instructor for Serbian branch of International Krav Maga Federation
Eskrima Master Sucevic Igor

short video clip from seminar


----------



## zuti car (Jun 10, 2008)

Some more clips from seminar

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6qctz_DW8
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1KhOQo1Xv4Y
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TVefoY_FJp4
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Blraamblk
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KVsQpXPQ97M
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z5XW_XlGZEw
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gpxLBzbU0e0
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pNPYdVvtG5k


----------



## zuti car (Jun 12, 2008)

Clip from "Martial Arts Nght" , one of the bigest MA events in this part of Europe


----------



## zuti car (Jun 22, 2008)

Seminar in Kraljevo

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=p3BlMjLIjmU
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hGYZRHKqmfg
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=raa5f4tdnS4


----------



## zuti car (Jul 15, 2008)

Bob Gabesek system - biu jee form 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=mDe76Fp5eTE


----------



## zuti car (Aug 10, 2008)

Some old clips 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8GoxTng-5Cc
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=c70nGy5O77U
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MOjiNkS8xrA
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bwHj2E3wLtQ
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHt6Xx44Ag


----------



## zuti car (Aug 23, 2008)

"Iron Palm' training in master Bob Gabersek's school in Melbourne 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BBinhhICWcY


----------



## zuti car (Sep 7, 2008)

Master David Cheung perform SLT and Advanced SLT

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g6fod4gxRdk

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=15mK4qgeUnI


----------



## zuti car (Oct 6, 2008)

TWCKF federation of Serbia organise 5 days seminar with David Cheung Sifu . Seminar will start on Friday , October 31 . in Veliko Gradiste .


----------

